# Thinking of ubering again, I have a somewhat loud exhaust, will this destroy my rating?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing uber for a bit while looking for a full time job, I have recently added a catback exhaust to my car, it's cheap and doesn't sound that great tbh, I do have the silencer attached but obviously it's still noticeable but not very loud. Will this be something that passengers will ***** and complain about? I still have my stock exhaust but I really don't wanna go through the trouble of putting back again. Especially that I won't be ubering for long.

Do you guys have any experience with this ?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Lyfty said:


> I'm thinking about doing uber for a bit while looking for a full time job, I have recently added a catback exhaust to my car, it's cheap and doesn't sound that great tbh, I do have the silencer attached but obviously it's still noticeable but not very loud. Will this be something that passengers will ***** and complain about? I still have my stock exhaust but I really don't wanna go through the trouble of putting back again. Especially that I won't be ubering for long.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with this ?


My ratings improved when I got a new muffler. The car was so quiet afterwards. Its hard to tell when the engine is on. You can really tell the difference when going up hills.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm not sure in which forum it was posted but I did read a post very recently by a driver who said his ratings were suffering because of an exhaust mod on his car that made it louder. I think that is a safe assumption that loud cars will annoy a large percentage of our clientele resulting in a lower than average rating.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I'm not sure in which forum it was posted but I did read a post very recently by a driver who said his ratings were suffering because of an exhaust mod on his car that made it louder. I think that is a safe assumption that loud cars will annoy a large percentage of our clientele resulting in a lower than average rating.


I second this, but could not point you to the post. but I will if there is something to complain about, pax will find it.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Unless your pax are all of the Fast and Furious ilk, yes your ratings will suffer with a louder than normal exhaust.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Stock exhaust, or ratings bust bro. Sorry.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Is this your car?

If so loud exhaust will be ok.








Do you look like this guy?

If so loud exhaust will be ok.

Generally it's not though.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I started in my bmw 335 twin Turbo i6 with Catless downpipes, inlets, outlets, dci, fmic upgraded turbos,, and exhaust well over 500whp it was the most quiet exhaust I could find but was still loud .my rating was never lower than 4.96 on either platform however I only used it for about 2 months before realizing how dumb financially it was to use that car for uber lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Does it sound like this?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> I'm thinking about doing uber for a bit while looking for a full time job, I have recently added a catback exhaust to my car, it's cheap and doesn't sound that great tbh, I do have the silencer attached but obviously it's still noticeable but not very loud. Will this be something that passengers will ***** and complain about? I still have my stock exhaust but I really don't wanna go through the trouble of putting back again. Especially that I won't be ubering for long.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with this ?


Why are you concerned about ratings when you'll only be doing it for a short time?

If you put a banana in the tailpipe, it'll be really quiet.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

And here i am buying dynamat and sticking passing behind every bleeping panel and trim piece on my car to make it as quiet as possible


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just tell packs ahead of time that your car sounds like a lawn mower.



NorCalPhil said:


> Does it sound like this?


Ignorant morons. Everybody has to feel special.


----------

